# الجفاف الروحي، والشعور بيبوسة النفس - خبرة تهذيب النفس



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

(( *إلهي في النهار أدعو فلا تستجيب، في الليل أدعو فلا هدوَّ لي ..*​ *يبسَتْ مثل شَقْفَةٍ قوتي، ولصق لساني بحنكي* . )) ( مز22: 2و15 )​ 

حينما تدخل النفس في خبرة الجفاف الروحي لأول مرة تخاف بل تجزع جداً، وعلى الأخص لو كانت في حالة إخلاص في الصلاة والتدقيق في حياتها الروحية وسلوكها، ويبدأ الإنسان يضطرب ويتساءل ويفتش في نفسه لعله يجد عيباً أو يجد أي سبب ولا يهدأ بل يظل يسأل ويسأل في حيرة واضطراب عظيم ويشكو حالة ولا مجيب، لا يجد إجابة واضحة من الله لأنه يشعر وكأنه تخلى عنه، ولا يجد جواباً شافياً عند الناس، فهو دخل في حيرة أيوب الصديق الذي ظن الناس أن فيه سوء أو أنه ظن أنه أبرّ من الله لاندهاشه للحالة التي دخل فيها، مع أن الأمر يختلف عن أيوب، لأن أيوب كان يسال لماذا هذا الألم الذي وقع عليه، والإجابة التي تلقاها أخيراً هو ما قاله بفمه: [ بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك وأما الآن فقد رأتك عيناي ] !!!​ 
ولكن – معظم الناس الذين يمرون بتلك الحالة – لا يدركون أن هذه هي حالة اسمها *الجفاف الروحي*، وهو ليس علامة على فقدان أي شيء أو وجود مشكلة في علاقتنا مع الله، وإنما *هي مرحلة في منتهى الأهمية لازمة جداً لتهذيب النفس وإعدادها داخلياً لحياة روحية أكثر تقدماً* ترتفع فيها فوق المسرات الذاتية أو المشجعات النفسية من فرح أو حماسة المشاعر واندفاعها في عبادة الله الحي...  ​ وهذا الجفاف ما هو إلا بمثابة غذاء قوي للبنين والخروج من حالة الغذاء الطفولي السهل الهضم للأطفال، أي باختصار *هو خبرة الدخول في حياة النضوج الروحي* ...​فإذا خضعنا لهذا الاختبار واجتزناه بقبول وثقة في الله الحي، ورضا ووعي وتأني وصبر كالشهداء الذين صبروا على آلام التجارب، ولم تذبل أرواحنا بسبب عدم التشجيع بالتعزيات وأفراح الله التي كنا نتلذذ بها، واكتفينا بالاعتماد على صدق مواعيد الله ووضعنا ثقتنا كلياً فيه، فنحن ندخل بواسطة هذا الاختبار إلى قامة أبناء كاملين، ونُؤهَّل للمحبة العالية التي لا تطلب ما لنفسها والتي لا تعتمد على الأخذ بل تكتفي بالعطاء والبذل ... ​ونجد في هذا الاختبار الصعب على كل نفس، خبرة النضوج والخروج عن العاطفة لمرحلة أعلى وأعمق، وهو نضوج يخلو من أي اضطراب يصيب النفس، فالجفاف الروحي يوقف عمل المشاعر والعواطف فقط، ولكن الإنسان يبقى في حالة سلام في الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة، ولكن سلاماً بلا حرارة عاطفية وهدوء بلا جاذبية أو مسرة أو تشجيع ...​ 
ولا يتأثر من تجربة الجفاف الروحي إلا أصحاب النفوس المدللة الذين يعيشون بحماسة العاطفة ويحيون على التعزيات والمشجعات، التي هي مرتبطة بالأخذ دون عطاء. ونموهم في نظرهم يعتمد على البراهين الحسية من جهة الشعور واهتياج العواطف تجاه الله ...​ 

**** خطر هذه المرحلة : *هو أن يشك الإنسان في الطريق ويعتقد أن علاقته بالله قد انقطعت تماماً، والله تخلى عنه، فيتوقف عن الصلاة، مع أن حدود هذا الاختبار – أي الجفاف الروحي الذي تسوقه النعمة على الإنسان – يسمح بوجود واستمرار الصلوات وكل أشكال العبادة بالروح، وهو لا يسلب من الإنسان قدرته على الصلاة والمداومة فيها، إنما يسلبه فقط التعزيات والأفراح وإحساسه أنه يريد أن يُصلي أو يبتهج بانفعال الصلوات أو الكلمة التي كان يعتمد عليها في الصلاة والتقدم الروحي، لأنه تعود على أن يتحمس ويشعر بتأجج المشاعر العاطفية المؤثرة في النفس ...
 فإذا أوقف الإنسان الصلاة بحجة أنه لا يشعر أو يحس بما كان يشعره فيما سبق، سيدخل – بدون داعٍ – في تجربة سلبية خطيرة وهي التذمر على الله في النهاية.​ 

*العلاج الفعال لهذه المرحلة :*
 أعظم وصية تفيد الإنسان في هذه المرحلة *هي قبوله الجفاف الروحي* بداعي الأتضاع واكتفاؤه بأن يكون أقل الناس وليس أهلاً للتعزيات، وحتى لو اعتبر أنه تأديباً فهذا أمر جيد لنفسه ( مع أنه ليس تأديباً إنما هو *تهذيب* للنفس )  ​ ولن ينفع الإنسان في هذه المرحلة أن يقف يفتش نفسه عن الأسباب أو يحاول أن يضع خططاً للخروج من هذه الحالة بأي شيء ولو حتى بمضاعفة السهر أو الخروج عن قانونه أو وضع قانون زائد أو إفراط في أي شيء، سواء صلاة أو صوم أو حضور اجتماعات أو قراءة أو اعتراف.. الخ... ​*بل بهدوء وصبر كمن يركض في الطريق الصحراوي المشمس بنهار شديد الحرارة، وليله شديد البرودة، يواظب على قانونه بكل عزيمة ولو بغصب نفسه للصلاة وقراءة الكلمة، ولا تغريه ملذات التعزيات والأفراح بل يصبر على حر الصحراء ويمضي في طريقه* متأكداً أن الله معه لأن هذا هو وعده [ أنا معكم كل الأيام ] فهو يتكل على صدق مواعيد الله وأمانته، وهذا هو قوة الإيمان العملي والحي العامل بالمحبة، لأنه ثقة شديدة في محبة الله لا تُزعزعها المواقف وهذه الحالة الصعبة التي يمر بها الإنسان، لأن عادةً يكون النضوج صعب بالنسبة للأطفال...​


----------



## white.angel (19 يونيو 2012)

*الموضوع مفيد جداً استاذى*
*بس اعرف منين او اشخص ازاى حالتى *
*احياناً الشخص مش بيبقى عارف اللى هو فيه دة*
*فتور ولا جفاف ... اعتقد ان الفتور غير الجفاف *
*واعتقد ان الفتور نابع منى نتيجة ضعف او ملل او اى شئ اخر*
*ولكن الجفاف نوع من انواع تهذيب النفس كما ذكرت حضرتك*

*ولكن ازاى الشخص يقدر يفرق ... بين هذا وذاك ..؟؟*​


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الموضوع مفيد جداً استاذى*
> *بس اعرف منين او اشخص ازاى حالتى *
> *احياناً الشخص مش بيبقى عارف اللى هو فيه دة*
> *فتور ولا جفاف ... اعتقد ان الفتور غير الجفاف *
> ...



طبعاً الموضوع يحتاج لإفراز وتدقيق، ومواظبة دائمة على كلمة الله، ولو فيه خطية هاتظر بوضوح أمامي، لأن الإنسان عادة بيبقى عارف ناحية تقصيره، ولكن أن كنا مواظبين على الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة ولم نجد سبب واضح لحالتنا وشعرنا وكأن الله تخلى عنا
ونحن على غير العادة لا نشعر بحماسة في الصلاة ولا نشاط شديد، ولكن لا زال هناك سلام وهدوء عميق وإقبال على الصلاة والإنجيل، وان النفس مش مسدودة ولا توجد حالة هروب من محضر الله، إذن هذه هي الحالة التي نتكلم عنها هُنا...

ولكن أن كان هناك هروب واضح من محضر الله، وهروب من قراءة الكلمة والشعور بأني لا أستطيع أن أواجه الله، وحينما أقف لأُصلي فأجد إني لا أقدر على الصلاة، بل بزوغ منها وأهرب من ساعتها بحجج كثيرة وأعذار لا حصر لها، إذن هُناك خطية رابضة في القلب، لأن الخطية تجعل الإنسان يهرب من محضر الله ويزوغ من اجتماعاته الروحية تحت أي حجة، وذلك لكي يهرب ولا يتواجه مع الله ولا يعترف بخطيئته ..... أرجو أن يكون الفرق وضح ببساطة، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## be believer (19 يونيو 2012)

هذا ما يحدث معي تماما بسبب ما ارتكبته من إهانة لمجد الذات الإلهية القدوسة , و لكنني أحاول التوبة و أطلب دوما من الله الغفران و المسامحة و تفهم وضعي النفسي و العصبي , ولم أكن أعلم أن هذا تأديبا من الله ,بل كنت أعتقد بأن الله تخلى عني و الشيطان هو من يسير حياتي ( أي مثل جهنم , حياة دون إله ) .. لكن إن كان هذا تأديبا فأنا أستحقه و أستحق أكثر من ذلك بالرغم من القسوة الشديدة لهذا التأديب فهو كالسكين التي تذبح قلبي يوما بعد يوم ..
متى تعود علاقتي مع الله إلى طبيعتها و أخرج من مرحلة التأديب ؟ و متى تزول عقابات الله ( تأديبات الله ) التي أهلكت حياتي النفسية و الاجتماعية تماما بالكامل , و الجسدية نوعا ما ؟؟

أشكرك على موضوعك الجميل جدا و المناسب الذي أنعش قلبي و طمأنني جدا , و أتمنى الإجابة من حضرتك لكي أزيل الشكوك و القلق في نفسي


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2012)

be believer قال:


> هذا ما يحدث معي تماما بسبب ما ارتكبته من إهانة لمجد الذات الإلهية القدوسة , و لكنني أحاول التوبة و أطلب دوما من الله الغفران و المسامحة و تفهم وضعي النفسي و العصبي , ولم أكن أعلم أن هذا تأديبا من الله ,بل كنت أعتقد بأن الله تخلى عني و الشيطان هو من يسير حياتي ( أي مثل جهنم , حياة دون إله ) .. لكن إن كان هذا تأديبا فأنا أستحقه و أستحق أكثر من ذلك بالرغم من القسوة الشديدة لهذا التأديب فهو كالسكين التي تذبح قلبي يوما بعد يوم ..
> متى تعود علاقتي مع الله إلى طبيعتها و أخرج من مرحلة التأديب ؟ و متى تزول عقابات الله ( تأديبات الله ) التي أهلكت حياتي النفسية و الاجتماعية تماما بالكامل , و الجسدية نوعا ما ؟؟
> 
> أشكرك على موضوعك الجميل جدا و المناسب الذي أنعش قلبي و طمأنني جدا , و أتمنى الإجابة من حضرتك لكي أزيل الشكوك و القلق في نفسي



سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في الرب
أنت طالما تشعر أن هناك خطية ما أحالت بينك وبين الله يبقى اسمها فتور روحي وليس جفاف، وأصلة هو وجود خطية رابضة في القلب تحتاج توبة حقيقية، ولكن الله يؤدب النفس ليقومها، أما موضوع إطالة المدة وتقصيرها يتوقف على عمل الله وحده، ومتى يكون الإنسان على استعداد حقيقي للتوبة والتغيير...

ولكي لا أكون متسرع في الحكم، هل تجديفك هذا الذي تتكلم عنه قبل هذه الحالة أم بعدها لأنها تفرق كتيييييييييير، لأن لو قبلها إذن هي خطية، يبقى انت عندك فتور روحي علاجة التوبة [ أذكر من أين سقط وتب، وأعمل الأعمال الأولى (أعمال الإيمان العامل بالمحبة) ]، أما أن كان بعد هذه الحالة يبقى عدو كل خير خدعك أو ظن فكرك خانك وظننت أن الله تخلى عنك ففقدت إيمانك به وثقتك أنه يُنجيك، لأنك كنت تبحث عن العزاء والحماسة النفسية، فعد وتب واطلب أن الله يكمل فيك ما بدأ لكي تكون أكثر قرباً منه ولك إيمان حي ترى به مجد الله و[ طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا ] والنتيجة النهائية تكون [ بسمع الأُذن قد سمعت عنك وأما الآن فقد رأتك عيناي ].

أما بالنسبة لموضوع إهلاك الحياة النفسية والاجتماعية والجسدية نوعاً ما، قد تكون أمور متداخلة مع بعضها البعض، كحالة نفسية تأثرت من مشكلة تحطم الحياة الروحية وثقة الإيمان الحي مع الله، لأن عادةً تحطُم النفس يأتي من الخطية أو البُعد عن الحياة المستقيمة مع الله، يا إما مشكلة نفسية أتت من التربية نفسها أو مشكلة ما حدثت طارئة على شخصك الحلو، يا أما نبعت من الانغماس في الانحصار في الذات والمفارقة بين الحياة الواقعية والأحلام... 

يعني باختصار القول، ممكن يكون ليها ألف سبب وسبب، ولكن حل هذا كله بوضع الثقة الشديدة في الله الحي والتمسك به للنفس الأخير، واعلم يقيناً في أي حالة أنت فيها، الله يريد خلاص نفسك لا بالأحلام والتمنيات بل في الواقع العملي المُعاش، لذلك أحياناً يؤدب النفس بسبب خطاياها، وأحياناً يُشذب النفس ويقومها لا لأنها ارتكبت خطية، بل لأنها تحتاج للتقويم والتشذيب، مثلما يتم تقليم الأشجار وتهذيبها لتصير في منتهى الجمال والصحة ولا تضعف أبداً...

طبعاًُ من الصعوبة التامة أن أحدد اين المشكلة لأني لا أعرف التفاصيل بكوني غير قريب من شخصك الحبيب، ولكن ما كتبته هو إرشاد عام، نعمة ربنا يسوع تفيض داخلك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## be believer (19 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في الرب
> أنت طالما تشعر أن هناك خطية ما أحالت بينك وبين الله يبقى اسمها فتور روحي وليس جفاف، وأصلة هو وجود خطية رابضة في القلب تحتاج توبة حقيقية، ولكن الله يؤدب النفس ليقومها، أما موضوع إطالة المدة وتقصيرها يتوقف على عمل الله وحده، ومتى يكون الإنسان على استعداد حقيقي للتوبة والتغيير...
> 
> ولكي لا أكون متسرع في الحكم، هل تجديفك هذا الذي تتكلم عنه قبل هذه الحالة أم بعدها لأنها تفرق كتيييييييييير، لأن لو قبلها إذن هي خطية، يبقى انت عندك فتور روحي علاجة التوبة [ أذكر من أين سقط وتب، وأعمل الأعمال الأولى (أعمال الإيمان العامل بالمحبة) ]، أما أن كان بعد هذه الحالة يبقى عدو كل خير خدعك أو ظن فكرك خانك وظننت أن الله تخلى عنك ففقدت إيمانك به وثقتك أنه يُنجيك، لأنك كنت تبحث عن العزاء والحماسة النفسية، فعد وتب واطلب أن الله يكمل فيك ما بدأ لكي تكون أكثر قرباً منه ولك إيمان حي ترى به مجد الله و[ طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا ] والنتيجة النهائية تكون [ بسمع الأُذن قد سمعت عنك وأما الآن فقد رأتك عيناي ].
> ...


أشكرك جدا لكلامك العذب أستاذي الغالي ولإرشادك العملي , وبالفعل عبارتك هذه من أجمل ما سمعت: " ولكن حل هذا كله بوضع الثقة الشديدة في الله الحي والتمسك به للنفس الأخير " وهذا ما أتمناه و أسعى لتحقيقه


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2012)

طالما تمسكت بالله الحي الذي لا يشاء موت الخاطي مثلما يرجع ويحيا فأنت حي في الله والله حي فيك لا محالة، لأنك أنت حبيبه الخاص ولن يتخلى عنك قط لأننا كلنا الخطاة المحبوبين في الابن الحبيب، فلا تجزع لأن كل خطية وتجديف يُغفر للناس طالما عادوا لرب الحياة والمجد، كن معافي في روح محبة الله في المسيح يسوع آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (21 يونيو 2012)

*رائع استاذى كعادتك .... عندى سؤال  كلنا بنمر بحالة من الفتور والجفاف الروحى*
*وانا شخصيا  الاحساس دا بعانى منه ولما بيجى عليا وقت صلاتى بضغط على نفسى و ادخل غرفتى واصللى فى ميعادى وبحس بصراع بداخلى  انى مصليش و انى اكسل فى قراءة الانجيل ... انا بشعر ان الشيطان هو اللى عاوز يخلينى اكسل او اتهاون وعلشان كده بضغط على نفسى لكن للاسف بكون مشتتة الفكر واسرح فى امور غريبه وبعيده تماما عن الصلاة*
*وكل ما احاول ارجع تركيزى فى المزامير   اسرح تانى من نفسى .... لدرجة انى بعد الصلاه بشعر من داخلى ان ربنا زعلان لانى صليت بالشكل دا ؟؟ والمفروض مكنتش  دخلت اصلى غير وانا كل فكرى وكيانى مركز فى الصلاه  *


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *رائع استاذى كعادتك .... عندى سؤال  كلنا بنمر بحالة من الفتور والجفاف الروحى*
> *وانا شخصيا  الاحساس دا بعانى منه ولما بيجى عليا وقت صلاتى بضغط على نفسى و ادخل غرفتى واصللى فى ميعادى وبحس بصراع بداخلى  انى مصليش و انى اكسل فى قراءة الانجيل ... انا بشعر ان الشيطان هو اللى عاوز يخلينى اكسل او اتهاون وعلشان كده بضغط على نفسى لكن للاسف بكون مشتتة الفكر واسرح فى امور غريبه وبعيده تماما عن الصلاة*
> *وكل ما احاول ارجع تركيزى فى المزامير   اسرح تانى من نفسى .... لدرجة انى بعد الصلاه بشعر من داخلى ان ربنا زعلان لانى صليت بالشكل دا ؟؟ والمفروض مكنتش  دخلت اصلى غير وانا كل فكرى وكيانى مركز فى الصلاه  *



سلام لشخصك العزيز في ربنا يسوع؛ أختي الحلوة علاج التشيت في الصلاة يأتي بهذه الخطوات:


أولاً: بالثقة في محبة الله، وأن الذي معي أقوى من الذي عليَّ والله بكل تأكيد سينصفني في النهاية
ثانياً: إصراري على الصلاة مهما ما يكن، مع وضع شكوتي دائماً أمام الله بصراحة تامة، وأنتظر يده تمتد لخلاصي
ثالثاً: تهيئة القلب والفكر للصلاة، فقبل الصلاة على الأقل بنصف ساعة أبتعد عن كل شيء وأحاول أن أُصفي ذهني من أي تفكير، وأركز في ترنيمة فيها صلاة أُرددها، أو قراءة كلمة صغيرة من كتاب آبائي أو روحي، أو قراءة جزء من الكتاب المقدس قبل الصلاة وحصر تفكيري فيما قرأت
رابعاً: التركيز في هذه الحالة على الصلوات القصيرة المركزة جداً بدون تطويل إلى أن أجد نفسي بتلقائية ابتدأت أركز في الصلاة واستمر الوقت يطول دون أن أشعر به ...
خامساً: أتكلم مع الله عن أحوالي الواقعية الصغير والكبير فيها، وأضع شكوتي أمامه متكلاً على أن له القدرة على حل كل شيء 

سادساً: تيقني أن حينما يجد الله أن النفس ثابتة ولا يُزحزحها عنه أي شيء تكون لها المكافئة في النهاية بمد يده للمساعدة ولمس العقل والذهن بالنعمة للتركيز والحصول على نعمة أكبر وأعظم مع نمو وتقدم في الطريق الروحي مع شخصه العظيم القدوس...

النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين فآمين​


----------



## soul & life (21 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز في ربنا يسوع؛ أختي الحلوة علاج التشيت في الصلاة يأتي بهذه الخطوات:​
> 
> 
> أولاً: بالثقة في محبة الله، وأن الذي معي أقوى من الذي عليَّ والله بكل تأكيد سينصفني في النهاية
> ...


 ااامين ..... اشكرك استاذى على اهتمامك ونصايحك الرب يبارك حياتك ويجعلك دائما مرجع لنا لمعرفة كلمة الله:new5:


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويغمرك بسلامه وينصفك سريعاً ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول، كوني في ملء النعمة محفوظة في قوة الله آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 أغسطس 2018)

حقيقى موضوع رااائع جدا 

وانا استفدت مش من الموضوع بس لا وكمان من الاسئله 

المطروحه من خلال إجابة حضرتك
هى فتره توقف روحى لفتره والواحد بيرجع 

ميرسى استاذ ايمن على تعبك معانا


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2018)

لا تعب ولا حاجة خالص فقط تأمريني
ولنصلي دايماً من أجل بعضنا البعض
نعمة ربنا يسوع تكون مع شخصك العزيز سند ومعين دائم
​


----------

